# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  How often to feed a juvenile pixie frog?

## pixiefrogman

I have heard many different things about how often and how much to feed a juvenile pixie frog, but I want to know for sure what the healthiest feeding schedule for my pixie is.

----------


## Jace

When my one male was very young, I would feed him pretty much every day on a very high protein diet of earthworms and gut-loaded crickets.  Once he started losing the bright vertical stripe down his back, i switched to every other day and now, at 7" svl, he gets fed about two to three times a week, depending on whether he is out and about looking for food.  As long as you are feeding the proper food that has high protein and your frog is properly round without being obese, you will do just fine.

----------


## JeffX

I agree with Jace.  I feed mine every few days, and he's an adult.

----------


## Peachy

> Once he started losing the bright vertical stripe down his back


How long before that happened? And is it common for it to start disappearing within a month?

----------


## nickc

I feed as much as he can eat in 15 minutes for 3 days ( earthworms, crickets, grasshoppers, superworms) and then have a day off for digestion. Also i feed two fuzzy mouse in the middle of the month for some extra protein.

Make sure your temperature is high enough so the food doesnt rot in your frogs stomach and cause bloat.

----------

